# hymer outside locker locks



## mike55 (May 1, 2008)

Hi,

I have 99 hymer 640 with outside underfloor lockers. Have scraped side of van and taken off three of the locks that protrude slightly - you lock and push in or they pop out when unlocked and pushed. Anyone know of best way to repair or replace?

Thanks

Mike


----------

